# A Quick Guide to WCA Skewb Notation



## Ranzha (Dec 10, 2013)

Enjoy!






The latest proposed changes to the regulations to accommodate skewb are available here:
https://github.com/cubing/wca-documents/compare/skewb
Come January, consult the regulations via the WCA webpage for the official release.

Happy skewbing!

<3 Ranzha


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course, nothing is guaranteed until it's official.
(But the notation presumably wouldn't change.)

If anyone would like to test Chen Shuang's Skewb scrambler, download an unofficial TNoodle build from this link.

EDIT: Sample PDF.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2013)

Images could help. How come did the images in the 2010 regulations images removed when it come to the 2013 ones?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 10, 2013)

Lucas, is the scrambler random state?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 10, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Images could help. How come did the images in the 2010 regulations images removed when it come to the 2013 ones?


Most of the Regulations are text, so it was simpler to leave out the images in the new format.

The real answer, though: Because I haven't had time to put them back, and not enough people have asked for them to be put back. Translations and PDFs complicate things. If someone wants to take a stab at it, be my guest.




TiLiMayor said:


> Lucas, is the scrambler random state?


Yes.

(I haven't poked into the code to verify yet, but Chen Shuang wrote it to be random-state, and I consider him to be trustworthy.)


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2013)

Ah thank you, I needed this!

Yellow should be on top though; it was bugging the poopy out of me for 3 full minutes


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 10, 2013)

Dene said:


> it was bugging the poopy out of me for 3 full minutes



I hope you were sitting somewhere equipped to handle that activity.


----------



## kcl (Dec 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I hope you were sitting somewhere equipped to handle that activity.



:,D laughing so hard


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 16, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ah thank you, I needed this!
> 
> Yellow should be on top though; it was bugging the poopy out of me for 3 full minutes



Yeah, I forgot to mention that I'd be pretending black was white. I'm sure I mentioned it on one of the fail takes. My bad D=


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 20, 2013)

Couldn't (shouldn't) the fixed corner be randomized as well?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2013)

TiLiMayor said:


> Couldn't (shouldn't) the fixed corner be randomized as well?



It doesn't matter for the same reason that 2x2 scrambles don't include D, L, and B moves.
All states on skewb can be accounted for with R, U, L, and B turns since all axes of rotation are accounted for.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 20, 2013)

So just FCN?


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Dec 28, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It doesn't matter for the same reason that 2x2 scrambles don't include D, L, and B moves.
> All states on skewb can be accounted for with R, U, L, and B turns since all axes of rotation are accounted for.



Does pyraminx need ULRB? I thought it is sufficient just to have just any three of them to generate all states. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 28, 2013)

siva.shanmukh said:


> Does pyraminx need ULRB? I thought it is sufficient just to have just any three of them to generate all states. Please correct me if I am wrong.



No, if no centers are solved it's impossible. On 2x2 and Skewb, U is opposite D etc


----------



## frici (Mar 14, 2014)

I think you might find interesting this Skewb scrambler: http://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=skewb


----------



## Carrot (Mar 14, 2014)

frici said:


> I think you might find interesting this Skewb scrambler: http://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=skewb



No.


----------

